# Smithville Lake MO



## snwhtr (Jan 16, 2012)

4-5 thousand snow geese are staying on the lake. The south end has open water. Hard to believe these birds are around with such cold weather. With no snow on the ground, early migration anyone? Also several thousand in Kansas.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Get after em!


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

been watchin those birds for a couple weeks also. if you want to team up snw pm me


----------

